# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Chỉ giúp mình mua card màn hình

## anhdjen

Mình hiện đang sử dụng mainboard Ga-81R2003(sev2.0).Muốn nâng cấp card màn hình thì phải dùng loại card nào?PCI hay AGP?Xin chỉ giúp mình.Thank!Dưới đây là hình của main 
http://www.gigabyte.vn/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=1624

----------


## tienhuy111

bạn muốn nâng cấp máy tính xin liên hệ với chúng tôi : 63 Lý Nam Đế-Hoàn kiếm-HN 
ĐT:047478307,04 2128779,0912955892 www.maytinhvic.com :[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>,[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp logitech tại hà nội .nhiếu sản phẩm chơi game cao cấp 
rất mong được sự quan tâm của các bạn .rất mong được đón tiếp các bạn tại showroom logitechviet :tại 63D Lý nam đế

----------


## anhdgc

mainboard cuả bạm chỉ hổ trợ khe cắm card đồ họa ( AGP 4X ) nên anh chỉ nâng cấp được lọai card đồ họa nào hổ trợ AGP 4X , dòng card này bây giờ trên thị trường khá hiếm , anh ra mấy tiệm bán linh kiện vi tính cũ hỏi thì may ra có .

----------

